# Need help : Ft Collins Avalanche class



## Pinner (Jan 29, 2004)

Hey all,
Friends of Berthoud Pass (berthoudpass.org) is looking to do an avalanche awareness presentation in Ft Collins the evening of Wed Oct 29th but we don't have a location.

Anyone in the Fort with connections to CSU want to help us out? Ideally we need a room that can hold 100-150 people with a projector and screen. A lecture hall at CSU would be perfect, but we can also use a church, back room of a bar, or any other similarly suitable space.

The presentation is free and open to the public and we really try to arrange our meeting space for free. If we need to, we might be able to squeeze a small budget for renting the space, but it would be just that... small. The course is a really valuable resource for backcountry veterans and newbies alike, and this year we've made a few changes to the slideshow, so even if you've seen it in years past, you still want to come out for this one.

Please let us know if you have any ideas.

fobp_info @ yahoo.com

Cheers,
*FOBP


----------



## teleboater5.13 (Sep 29, 2005)

If you want to do it at CSU you should send an email to CSU's OAP (outdoor adventure program). Since the subject is centered on avy they might be willing to help you out if they can


----------

